# I'm so mad at myself . . .



## Steve4031 (May 19, 2008)

I just looked at the online mall and saw 3 points per dollar at Itunes. All of those songs that I bought. Im gonna sign up when I get home tonight


----------



## mikerd5522 (May 19, 2008)

Go for it! I use it all the time and haven't had a problem yet. Just remember that you should have iTunes closed, then open up the AGR online mall, click on the iTunes link and it will open iTunes for you. As far as I know, thats the only way to get points.

Speaking of points, I haven't had a problem with them from iTunes yet. I've even gone on iTunes through the AGR link and just looked around (not making a purchase) and iTunes/AGR still makes a notation in my rewards history - it says 0 points on such and such date! Its kind of reassuring! When I do make a purchase, it takes the normal amount of time, around 6 - 8 weeks, for the points to post.

It's a great deal!


----------



## Steve4031 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks,

I went and looked around last night. I am still steaming because I spent at leat 500 dollars on songs and stuff over the past couple of years. At least now I know it works.


----------



## jackal (May 24, 2008)

Hey, don't feel too bad--I went through the same knocking-my-head-against-the-wall routine about eight months ago when I first discovered the AGR/iTunes partnership.

Only I'd bought more like $1,000 at the iTunes store before I discovered it...


----------



## Chatter163 (Jun 27, 2008)

Would someone please provide a direct link to the AGR Mall, where one can acess iTunes? Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2008)

Chatter163 said:


> Would someone please provide a direct link to the AGR Mall, where one can acess iTunes? Thanks.


Just log into your AGR account, then click on the "earn" link, then the "retail, gifts and services" link, then the "points for shopping" link. (I would provide a link, but then it would go to my account - and I would not want to earn your points! :lol: But I wouldn't say no if you insist!  )


----------



## Chatter163 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, I have a bunch now!


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have found a number of places where we spend money and lucky for us we used the AGR credit card. I bought a $2,000 laptop and used it cause it was the first one I pulled out my wallet and got about 2,000 points. It's hard to belive that so many stores are taking part of the AGR program!


----------

